# 1901/2 Pierce Special



## Canuck (Aug 2, 2019)

Found this Pierce in my great grandfathers barn. Been cleaning it up to so it can sit in our living room and be ridden a few times a year.

It is rear cushion, leaf spring chain driven. Badge is type 3.

Red spray paint in head tube has come off easily. There is a layer of black paint over top the factory black paint. Second layer is quite brittle and bumpy so I have been able to scrub and scrape it off with a wooden popsicle stick and my finger nail.

Trying to take stem off. Have loosened the top bolt and removed it, thinking the wedge bolt at bottom of stem was likely frozen and rusted to inside of headtube. Not the case as I heard the wedge bolt drop away. Made me wonder if I was missing something. Does the top bolt of the headset play a role in holding the stem in on these old bikes? Or do I just need to use more PB blaster and a bigger hammer?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 2, 2019)

Very nice!
I thought that all Pierce Specials had leaf-spring forks? 
I have a chainless ladies and a Men’s Special chain-type.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 2, 2019)

sweet, your great granpa was a heck of a guy.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 2, 2019)

Pierce ad....


----------



## David Brown (Aug 3, 2019)

I would just put more PB blaster in there and just wait it will loosen up.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 3, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Very nice!
> I thought that all Pierce Specials had leaf-spring forks?
> I have a chainless ladies and a Men’s Special chain-type.




I also have a set of men and women Pierce.
both my bikes have the rear suspensions, front fork suspension, drive shaft and ND hub on the men's, regular hub on the lady's,
both have the Christy saddles
but both my bikes don't have that "Special" little badge
they both have the regular little badge with all the patent dates on it
wonder if it depends on the YOM?


----------



## locomotion (Aug 3, 2019)

Canuck said:


> Found this Pierce in my great grandfathers barn. Been cleaning it up to so it can sit in our living room and be ridden a few times a year.
> 
> It is rear cushion, leaf spring chain driven. Badge is type 3.
> 
> ...




Nice bike.
What is the serial on your bike?
for the stem, looks like it was put way to low and it wedged in there
I would try to put a lot of lubrication and de-ruster and let it soak ... to give it a chance
then,  I would try to slowly/carefully tap it from the bottom while someone else pulls up on the stem while turning
the access hole at the bottom of the fork (pic) on those Pierce is pretty big .... so it will give you access from there


----------



## Canuck (Aug 3, 2019)

Serial is 83290


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 3, 2019)

Pierce serial numbers

55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe

Updated serial number version

Updated 21-06-2016 .... I'll try and consolidate all numbers to this thread.

XXXX Special Man's - No Serial No's ( need to check rear dropout ) Not on BB, Not Lugged, Chained, Nickel fork - ( Cabe owner ) The cabe...Pictured below ( 1890's? )
13956 Pierce chain cushion - Rob Horwitz...the Wheelman
55972 Special Man's c1898 - Collected by Dave Toppin
58877 ( Stamped on seat post ) Rear steering Tandem ( dfa242 ) The Cabe
57365 Special Model 344 Chain driven cushion ( Flat Spring by Crank ) - Shawn - believed to be 1901/2….the cabe
60292 Racer Man’s - Collected by Dave Toppin
61758 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Tom ( Tommydale1950) The cabe
63456 ( stamped on Seat tube ) Special Racer - riveted below badge( corbettclassics ) The Cabe
76088 Men’s Chainless - ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, spring forks (no shackles), New Departure/P&F Corbin coaster brake, Christy saddleBadge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
77092 Special Racer - Nickel Plated
85410 Men's Chainless - Hygienic Cushion frame - No springer fork ( Mikeymike ) the Cabe
86133 Cushion Chain Driven - Thought to be 1901 ( Richard Smith )
87605 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
96665 Ladies Chainless ( Jeff Powell ) Cushion frame, Spring forks w/shackles, Pierce New Departure coaster brake, Christy saddle
Badge: The Geo. N. Pierce Co., Buffalo
106877 Cushion Shaft Drive ( Richard Smith )
106877 Chainless Men’s - collected by David Toppin - Again not sure if he is referring to Richards bike
135320 Cushion Chain driven model - believed to be a 1903/4? ( Will Cress ) Stamped on Seat tube
135320 Chainless - collected by David Toppin…Not sure if he is referring to Will’s or if this is another Model?
145187 ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Cushion Chain driven model, Shakled nickel spring fork- ( Cabe Owner ) Thought to be 1910
x1492b1 (Stamped on Dropout ) Chain Driven model - Collared seat tube (Redline1968) The Cabe....odd serial number? Thought to be post 1908
152026 Chain Driven - LuxLow Stamped on Dropout
156523 ( Stamped on dropout ) Thought to be Special Racer - missing Special racer plate - Collared seat post, Buffalo Badge. Kirk Thomas - the cabe ( thought to be orig. purchased in 1914 )
165302 Man's c1900 ….collected by David Toppin
165509 - Model 110 Special Racer ( Carey Williams ) stamped on dropout
165509 Special Racer Man’s ..Collected by David Toppin - not sure if he is referring to Carey’s bike
166682 Model 121. Pierce Cycle Co, Buffalo badge. ( dfa252 ) stamped on dropout

170381 Racer Badge is Pierce Cycle Co., Buffalo ( Jeff Powell )
178873 (stamped on drop out) Frank Kramer Special (twowheelfan) the Cabe
180173 Chain driven , Pace bike with Lap bell - type 4 Buffalo badge ( Gary - Gkeep ) The cabe
185513 ( stamped on drop out ) Tom ( Angola Badged )
( in theory when Emblem bought out Pierce and changed badge in 1918 )

255073 ( Stamped on BB ) Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer, Lugged / BSA Chainring, Angola Badged ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe
256237 Pierce SBBR ( Carlitos ) considered to be a 1922 model
263054 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Professional Track Racer Model Lugged ( Kccomet ) The Cabe
303434 Frank Kramer Special (PKS ) Lugged / BSA Chainring, Chrome (Nickel?) plated frame ( Dweber ) The Cabe
320717 Frank Kramer Special (PKS) Nickel Frame, Lugged Head ( Cabe Owner ) The Cabe


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 3, 2019)

My Pierce Ladies 

96637 Pierce Chainless Cushion Ladies - ( Stamped on Seat tube ) Ladies Pierce Chainless Double Cushion. Front fork springer ( no shackles ), S bracket between down tubes. Could not read plate below badge & could not read last pat date on rear spring shock. (formally owned by IngoMike ) ( IngoMike ) The Cabe - he considered this a 1901 model


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 17, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## Canuck (Aug 18, 2019)

Beautiful bike. Mine won’t be that nice but it is coming along. Finally got stem off, front hubs cleaned and rebuilt. Starting to take apart rear hub, will clean and then reassemble,


----------



## Canuck (Aug 21, 2019)

Anyone find a suitable replacement spring for the rear shock? In another post I’ve seen reference to the original spring being 6 inches long and 5/8 of an inch in diameter. What about spring rate? What lb per inch should it be? From the pieces of my original spring it seems like quite a stiff spring.

I took my rear triangle apart on a hunch and my hunch was right as the spring was broken into 8 pieces.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 22, 2019)

Canuck said:


> Anyone find a suitable replacement spring for the rear shock? In another post I’ve seen reference to the original spring being 6 inches long and 5/8 of an inch in diameter. What about spring rate? What lb per inch should it be? From the pieces of my original spring it seems like quite a stiff spring.
> 
> I took my rear triangle apart on a hunch and my hunch was right as the spring was broken into 8 pieces.




@David Brown


----------



## David Brown (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi Canuck

 Some years ago I had about 2 dozen of the springs made up. I just let my last one go a year ago. I had them made at a spring shop. I had a lot of bikes at that time that used that spring and pretty well most where broken. Sold a lot over the years.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 24, 2019)

That spring sounds very much like a spring I pulled from a modern suspension seat post. I'll check it out when I go back to work on Monday if you like.


----------



## Canuck (Aug 24, 2019)

Interesting. I was actually looking at springs from Modern spring based suspension forks. What I could find were larger diameter than 5/8 and would not work. I had not though of the spring from a modern suspension seat post. 

Another CABE member has actually very generously sent me a spare he had, but I think it makes sense for you to check out the spring from the seat post and post whether it looks like it will be an option for others. One thing I have learned from this post and the various private replies I have received,  is that there is a need for a source for these springs.


----------



## Canuck (Oct 14, 2019)

My 1902 Pierce step through frame has been torn apart, cleaned and re greased annd now rebuilt. One fork leg was broken down by the axle and the other was cracked in same area. Had a friend who has a welder repair those areas. I had a set of Morrow hubs that I used to build a set of wheels so that I could use modern tires and take the bike for a spin.

The original cushion spring was broken into 8 pieces so was no use anymore.  Thanks to gtdohn, who graciously provided advice on how I might locate a replacement, and then going above and beyond and sending me a spring he had and did not need.  The spring fit perfectly and works flawlessly.

over time I will acquire some appropriate pedals, fenders, and anything else that makes it more original.

The ride is awkward and twitchy due to the steep angles of head tube and seat tube, combined with short wheelbase.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 14, 2019)

Canuck said:


> My 1902 Pierce step through frame has been torn apart, cleaned and re greased annd now rebuilt. One fork leg was broken down by the axle and the other was cracked in same area. Had a friend who has a welder repair those areas. I had a set of Morrow hubs that I used to build a set of wheels so that I could use modern tires and take the bike for a spin.
> 
> The original cushion spring was broken into 8 pieces so was no use anymore.  Thanks to gtdohn, who graciously provided advice on how I might locate a replacement, and then going above and beyond and sending me a spring he had and did not need.  The spring fit perfectly and works flawlessly.
> 
> ...




If it is similar to the 1901, you only need the rear mudguard, and a chainguard.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 14, 2019)

Canuck said:


> My 1902 Pierce step through frame has been torn apart, cleaned and re greased annd now rebuilt. One fork leg was broken down by the axle and the other was cracked in same area. Had a friend who has a welder repair those areas. I had a set of Morrow hubs that I used to build a set of wheels so that I could use modern tires and take the bike for a spin.
> 
> The original cushion spring was broken into 8 pieces so was no use anymore.  Thanks to gtdohn, who graciously provided advice on how I might locate a replacement, and then going above and beyond and sending me a spring he had and did not need.  The spring fit perfectly and works flawlessly.
> 
> ...



I need a couple of cushion coil springs, too.


----------



## Trimacar (Oct 16, 2019)

Who's keeping the Pierce bike register?  There are several listed in the Pierce Arrow Socirty roster, some with no serial number, as these seem hard to find on the bikes sometimes....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 16, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/page-8


----------

